# Grace's ear



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Geace's ear is terrible  

Will be going in tomorrow morning to get it looked at again.

She won't let me touch it. Shaking her head a ton even with the Buprenex. She ate about 2 tbs cottage cheese for breakfast and that's all. 

It is so red... and I can feel the heat coming off it. Her ears are normally white-pink ... Very pale. Taking her temp soon. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Don't know if my photo worked. It did so edited this....

The photo isn't very good. I hate that.... it looks like a strawberry.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tori -- this doesn't look good at all. I know that she must be very uncomfortable. Have you started the antibiotic? Has it had time to begin working? I'm thinking that antibiotics will be the most effective for this. I doubt that flushing her ear or something like that will help at this point. It might even hurt the ear more. If the antibiotic isn't working, they may need to give her something stronger and something to get her fever down. 

Sending more prayers for little Grace. I'm so sorry that you guys are having to go through this.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Lynn,

She has only had 1 dose. giving the second in 20 minutes here. I know it has to kick in.

They said I could cancel if it's better in the morning. Otherwise a tech would be happy to look at it for me. It's free. So... will see what she looks like tomorrow. But she is very uncomfortable. Walking with her head tipped a bit


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wondering if some of the redness and irritation came from their working on the removal. Did they tell you to put a collar on her to keep her from scratching. If she has an inner ear issue it could make her equilibrium off and thus the tipped head. Check her temp.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh the poor little darlin'!.. that does look "hot" ! Hope the meds kick in quickly ro if needed somethng els...whatever that wuill help her to feel better. I feel so badly for you too Tori.. I know this si stressful for you!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Poor Baby  ! I hope she feels better very soon. Give her love for us.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Ouch! That looks so sore. Poor baby. I hope the antibiotic kicks in soon. It's so hard to watch our little ones hurting.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

It wasn't red yesterday or this morning. Got red as the day went on.

She doesn't scratch it. Just itches it and at times it twitches.... 

Hoping it is better tomorrow so we don't have to go in. But if we do go in... hoping they tell me it's ok and to just give it another day. I'd rather have it looked at since the weekend is coming up, you know?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Tori, it doesn't look good and I am sure it's so uncomfortable for her. I would have it looked at first thing if you could. Hugs to you and Grace.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

She has an appointment first thing if we need.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Poor little Grace,  I hope she feels better soon. Hopefully the antibiotic will kick in.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Poor Gracie  Feel better swiftly, little one :hug:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Poor girl  So hard to watch them suffer and feel so helpless  I hope she feels better very soon!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Tori, just checking in on Grace and hoping she feels a little better. Her ear looked so red and irritated and earaches are so painful. Praying she feels better!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Poor little grace, hope she feels better this morning.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor little thing, she has been through so very much. I hope the antibiotics are starting to kick in and she had a comfortable night.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry...I hope Grace feels better, soon..


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Well, she slept... right on me. The Buprenex makes her sleep well, at least that helps.

Checked her ear at 3am and just now (6am)... It's still beet red. So going in to get it looked at.

Checked her temp last night and she was 102.3 so... high normal.

I'm a bit paranoid about it. Hoping Dr.L is there today (the only other vet we will see besides Dr. Julie (she's on vacation! Of course!)..... I need to ask. I'm okay with him doing whatever he feels necessary. But if he isn't there I'm going to ask they come talk to me before doing ANYTHING. I need to make sure if he isn't there the other vet read her file and knows her ear is ruptured.... because Dr. L said not to put anything in it.

But I'm hoping they look at it and tell me to give the Clavamox another day. But will reassure me for the weekend. I hate weekends with sick pups!

I wish Dr. Julie was back


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I know that with us humans, the more the severe the infection, the longer it seems to take for the antibiotic to really start to help make us feel better. Sometimes up to 48 hours. I'm hoping that is all it is with sweet Grace and that maybe sometime today you'll see an improvement. Poor baby.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks Crystal 

I hope so too. But she's also sneezing this morning 

Follow ups are free... I can do as many as I need until she is better. So I need to get her in to reassure myself.... otherwise I know it'll get worse over the weekend and would mean urgent care, you know?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> Thanks Crystal
> 
> I hope so too. But she's also sneezing this morning
> 
> Follow ups are free... I can do as many as I need until she is better. So I need to get her in to reassure myself.... otherwise I know it'll get worse over the weekend and would mean urgent care, you know?


Yes, why not! Good idea to take her in. I am hoping she feels better really soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Tori, I'm sorry that somehow I missed your earlier post. I opened this one and thought she must have a foxtail in her ear. Then I went back and found the post where you said she did and was having surgery.

Poor little Grace. I hope she gets better fast. :grouphug:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

So saw Dr L .... Happy with that  thought it would be a tech visit but he wanted to see her since back so soon. 

He didn't even look in it. Looked at outer ear and was done.... It's so red and sore 

He said really bad middle ear infections often need a steroid. So agreed..... She is on Prednisone for now. 

Should help the inflammation.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Poor little Gracie, I sure hope all these meds help her feel better and heal up quick. IDK how you do it Tori, seeing the doctors so much. I bet you spend most of your life in waiting rooms. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Poor little Peanut.  I hope she starts to feel better really quickly. And I would have absolutely taken her in again this morning like you did. It seems that stuff always happens in the evenings or weekends when your vet isn't open.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy you went back. Hope she feels better real soon.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I know.... I had this bad feeling if I didn't go in with her this morning something worse would have happened over the weekend right after they closed (they have shorter weekend hours).... because it always happens that way!

He said it might get worse today and tomorrow but hopefully the steroid will keep it from getting too bad. He's guessing by Sunday there should be improvement. It's just really infected 

She's resting today. Will be in the pack n play or the sling.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor little thing. I guess you just need to let the meds work, could he recommend any topicals that might make her feel more comfortable or is that not recommended?


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Walter - no, he doesn't want anything on her ear - risks it getting into the ear canal.

The oral steroid should help. He didn't want to give her one but after seeing how red her ear was and it's spreading to her eye - he decided it was for the best.

Will pray Sunday comes quick.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Owieee that looks sore  poor little girl. I wonder if a cool compress while lying in your lap would alleviate some of the discomfort.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sending good thoughts for Gracie.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tori -- so glad that you went ahead and took Grace. Continuing to send lots of prayers and healing energy for her. She looks just miserable. Hopefully the meds with kick-in soon.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I agree steroids should ease the inflammation. My boy Rocco whom I lost last year had chronic ear infections. I barely got him over one before he had another. His poor ear canals were deformed.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tori - so glad you got into the doctor. I can't believe they do free folo ups...that's not the case here often for pets or people. The steroids really do a good job with inflammation. Always made a big difference with my son's lungs and asthma. He hated taking them. Do you give it with food? Grace will probably be hungry when she's on them...which in this case isn't a bad thing given her small appetite. How long a course of antibiotics? Sending hugs to you both.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Poor, sweet little Grace. I hate that she's having such a hard time with this. I pray the pred does it's job sooner than later and she'll have relief before Sunday. Please give her a gentle kiss for me.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

littlefluffbabies said:


> Owieee that looks sore  poor little girl. I wonder if a cool compress while lying in your lap would alleviate some of the discomfort.


I was going to suggest a cool compress too. Poor little Gracie! She's really been through it and you too. I hope the prednisone and antibiotic kick in soon so she can finally feel better. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the prayers and thoughts.... Gracie appreciates them 

:wub: she is giving lots of kisses (probably nausea  )....




littlefluffbabies said:


> Owieee that looks sore  poor little girl. I wonder if a cool compress while lying in your lap would alleviate some of the discomfort.


I thought about that - like a booboo pad (baby coolpack)... but he said no. To just keep it clean and dry and the less I mess with it the better. I think Grace agrees.



Snowbody said:


> Tori - so glad you got into the doctor. I can't believe they do free folo ups...that's not the case here often for pets or people. The steroids really do a good job with inflammation. Always made a big difference with my son's lungs and asthma. He hated taking them. Do you give it with food? Grace will probably be hungry when she's on them...which in this case isn't a bad thing given her small appetite. How long a course of antibiotics? Sending hugs to you both.


I use them for my asthma... so know they work well and there's a time and place for them. Agree this is one of them.

I gave it with a few bites of food. Giving all her meds with a few bites. She is not eating much. Only about a teaspoon at a time. The steroid is a tablet! So took me 7 tries before I finally got it in the right place where she couldn't spit it out. She is a tricky one. I hate tablets with her...always want liquid. And it hasn't made her more hungry.She has not been interested in eating. Will only "drink" ice cubes for me. I tried egg again, cottage cheese, regular cheese, fruits, and no go. Only wanted chopped up canned green beans (had to be cold). This is where her pickiness gets tricky. I will be excited for that side effect 

He is starting with 4 weeks of the Clavamox. I have 3 bottles to reconstitute since it only lasts 10 days once liquid. It's banana flavored... Grace hates bananas. Poor bub. If it isn't healed he will go to 6 weeks. He said ideally you do it 1 week or 2 weeks after it heals (I forget which one).... 

Nothing has gone down yet. But... it isn't getting worse. So I'll take that for day 1 of steroid.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh! And yes - this office sees us for free with follow ups. Which is nice. The old office didn't do that either.

It's nice because I can take them back in to be looked at again without charge as long as it's for the same thing. I just had to pay for the steroids. But no office fee. Usually it's a tech visit and the vet looks at them if needed in the back, but today he actually had us go into a room and saw her there.

He said, "Gracie, my littlest friend. I told you I didn't want to see you again until Wednesday." He has only seen her for big procedures.... yet she loves him. He's so sweet with her. Whenever I thank him at the end of the visit he says, "Of course! She's important, too!"... he's a good vet. And she has 2 favorite techs. All of them are nice and know Gracie but she has 2 who she always wants to go to when we are there.

It's a great office. A drive... all the way across town. But worth it. Makes things like this easier.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

So glad little grace is better. 
All my gang and me send her lots of kisses and hugs!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Poor little Gracie. Praying she makes a quick recovery.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Sleeping after 1 TBS of rice with coconut oil.... The most she's eaten today 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Poor little Gracie, hope her pain subsides really soon.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Tori, I don't know what happened because I had written a post earlier this evening ... and, now I don't see it.

Please know you and Grace have been in my thoughts and prayers. Your nephew, too.

Grace looks so dear in all of the pictures ... bless her heart. 

I am glad you got to see the vet again. And, that you and Grace like him so much ... that is important. 

It seems with Grace sleeping (she looks so peaceful in the picture) that she is getting some rest ... and maybe the pain and discomfort is starting to subside for her.

Hugs and love to both of you.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

*Saturday - day 3 of antibiotic, day 2 of steroid*

Today will be day 3 of her antibiotic and day 2 of her steroid.

She slept okay... a little restless. Wanted a lot of Mommy petting her last night...which meant - I didn't sleep much LOL

Her ear looks maybe a shade lighter this morning. Not sure. But it isn't worse. If we get through today - it should start getting better tomorrow he said.

Hoping it starts today. But will take it holding today and improving tomorrow.


I'm worrying about her hearing now... but won't know until her ear is healed.


----------



## nlb1947 (Jul 19, 2013)

Grace'sMom said:


> Geace's ear is terrible
> 
> Will be going in tomorrow morning to get it looked at again.
> 
> ...


OMG, that could be a picture of Sara! She has the same pale pink ears normally, and then one will be flame red just like that - and she does the same thing with not wanting to eat, itching at it, etc. It is usually a yeast infection.
Last year I switched from my vet of over 30 years to a new wonderful practice (long story), and when this happened to Sara again, I took her in. I thought she had mites because we had been to visit friends in Mass and the kids had the dogs outside playing in wet grass. When we got home, she had that same strawberry red ear when we were ready for bed, and the next morning when I checked it, it was almost clogged with black stuff. I freaked out and headed to the vet. She cleaned it all out, said no mites, and it was yeast - which she said can "explode" like that overnight. She gave her a shot and gave me ointment to use. When we went back for the three day check, she said there was fluid deep down in her ear canal. She took her to surgery - but not to DO surgery - and cleaned all of the fluid out. Within a day, Sara was spunkier than she had been for a long time. The vet decided that she had had fluid in there for a long time, and even though the previous vet had treated her yeast infections properly, they had never gotten rid of the fluid! Poor baby... And she hasn't had a problem since!

I hope they can get to the bottom of what is causing this for your baby...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh wow...I was really hoping she would be starting to experience some relief today. Poor little thing.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

nlb1947 said:


> OMG, that could be a picture of Sara! She has the same pale pink ears normally, and then one will be flame red just like that - and she does the same thing with not wanting to eat, itching at it, etc. It is usually a yeast infection.
> Last year I switched from my vet of over 30 years to a new wonderful practice (long story), and when this happened to Sara again, I took her in. I thought she had mites because we had been to visit friends in Mass and the kids had the dogs outside playing in wet grass. When we got home, she had that same strawberry red ear when we were ready for bed, and the next morning when I checked it, it was almost clogged with black stuff. I freaked out and headed to the vet. She cleaned it all out, said no mites, and it was yeast - which she said can "explode" like that overnight. She gave her a shot and gave me ointment to use. When we went back for the three day check, she said there was fluid deep down in her ear canal. She took her to surgery - but not to DO surgery - and cleaned all of the fluid out. Within a day, Sara was spunkier than she had been for a long time. The vet decided that she had had fluid in there for a long time, and even though the previous vet had treated her yeast infections properly, they had never gotten rid of the fluid! Poor baby... And she hasn't had a problem since!
> 
> I hope they can get to the bottom of what is causing this for your baby...


Thanks... sorry you went through that experience. Grace went under Wednesday for her ear.... Her eardrum is ruptured.





Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh wow...I was really hoping she would be starting to experience some relief today. Poor little thing.


Crystal,

He said it's a really bad infection and he didn't expect it better until Sunday. So will trust him.

The steroid helps for a few hours then it gets really pink again. So... it's starting to help. Just have to be patient.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Redness is down to a pink... 

Meds are working!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Great news.


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

Poor baby. Ear aches are so painful. Cassie sends hugs, thoughts and prayers that Gracie feels better soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

It is looking better this morning. Just splotchy red... and she isn't twitching it anymore 

Praying the ear drum heals on it's own!!! See vet Wednesday for a check so will update again then.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy it's looking better!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

ahh so happy to find it looks better and that it seems more comfortable! Praying the improvement continues!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So glad she is doing better.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh this is good news! I'm so happy to hear she is feeling better.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good news, Tori :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Happy that Grace is doing better. Prayers continue for a full recovery.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh good little Grace's ear is better this morning! Glad the med are working!

Lots of kisses for her!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone  I'm happy too. She needs a good day of rest without an annoying sore itchy ear!

:happy:

Praying it keeps getting better and better!

Gracie says thank you to all her aunties and cousins for the kisses and love.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Continuing prayers for little Gracie. Glad it seems to be getting better.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

How is little gracie doing? 
Hope shes better by now. 

Big hugs and kisses!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

How's Gracie doing? Her ear looked so painful!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi all,

Just got out of vet.

He said inflammation is going down, which is really good.

Healing slow ... He expected this. Says we will be on antibiotics AMD weekly visits probably thru August.

Grace is happier tho. And she played with the office kitty 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Photo 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Gracie, I'm so glad you're getting some of your spunk back. I hope you'll be 100% quickly.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

She looks so sad Tori. I hope she feels better soon. Hopefully you can keep her out of the palms and keep her out of the pool until she catches a break!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hugs sweet Grace. She looks a lot better than she did the other day.


----------

